# Little Chamber Music



## Saxer (Jul 19, 2013)

Strings, two Horns and Timpani

Dimension Violins and Cellos doubled with Appassionata (Violas and Basses VSL Chamber+Apassionata), two Samplemodelling Horns and True Strike Timpani.

And my new TEControl breath controller... gives so much life into melodie lines!

https://soundcloud.com/saxer/realize-it


----------



## TGV (Jul 19, 2013)

That was very enjoyable. Great work.

Soundwise it's a bit dry, the higher cello lines are a bit resonant or something, and the timpani and horns don't always mix convincingly with the strings: I think they're rather soft, although at e.g. 2:32 and 3:32 the horns and strings do mix well.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 19, 2013)

yepp, it was a late late night mix. i did it mainly to check out dimension strings and breath controller... dimension strings feel very "playable", there's very few cc-editing (only for the parts without breath rests). i think the high resonating strings are the violas (i doubled appas with chamber and solo). but i will have a closer look inside...
dimension strings are very system demanding. i have them on a mac mini server (16 gig ram, quad core, ssd) and after playing for a couple of hours i could bake an egg on the mac mini surface!

thanks a lot for your comment!


----------



## ryans (Jul 19, 2013)

I like the composition great work!

The mix is a bit harsh sounding to my ears. Maybe too much 1 - 5kHz?

Ryan


----------



## TSU (Jul 19, 2013)

Like the composition  Pleasure to listen! Very lively and musical.
(But personally can't say that VSL is my favorite sound)


----------



## Saxer (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words, SilentBob!

I made a complete new mix... maybe it helps (same link above).


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 3, 2013)

Very original and enjoyable. There was one moment in particular at around 1:45 which I loved. It's such a lively emulation of an orchestra, very convincing. The bass is a bit loud and boomy. I always enjoyed the moments when the horns came in.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 4, 2013)

very nice composition! It has a nice flow; each part leads logically to a next one. The bass range sounds a bit muddy to me, maybe cutting out some frequencies would help...

But in any case, really nice!

best, Manuel


----------



## Saxer (Aug 4, 2013)

thanks a lot for your comments!

another mix is up (same link)... seems to be an endless journey 

this one is done with the new MIRx for the strings (Mozartsaal 40%).


----------



## Saxer (Aug 4, 2013)

ha! thanks loud... er, SilentBob!


----------



## Hannes_F (Aug 5, 2013)

I liked what I heard a few days ago but now it seems to be gone ... ?


----------



## Saxer (Aug 5, 2013)

hm, the link of the first post should work... 

or do you mean you liked the mix of a few days ago and just dislike the actual one? if so, i'm afraid i can't help: after silent bobs 'ok' i decided not to touch it anymore =o


----------

